# how much longer?



## bcbouy (Feb 24, 2018)

just when i thought winter was turning the corner we get hit with a miserable cold front.then this morning i had to sweep 25 cm of snow off the truck.(that's about 10 inches for the people who refuse to embrace the metric system).no fishing or camping since august.i need spring to get here now.


----------



## water bouy (Feb 24, 2018)

Around here winters are so mild we may as well call it spring with the odd cold snap. We grew up never using metric or celsius so we have to google conversion tables. And who knows how much weight is meant by a stone.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2018)

We have been in the low 30's. I was out yesterday. Cold but the sun was out so not too bad. But boy, as soon as the wind came up at about 10:30 am, I headed back to the ramp. 

I did manage to boat one trout, so I guess I'm on the board for 2018. 

Looks like things will warm up starting this weekend. Rain, which we need, is forecast for most of next week. I might have to go get a cheap rain coat. I have some good light weight ones, but not ones that I want to get fish guts all over. LOL


----------



## Ttexastom (Feb 25, 2018)

Seems like winter is about over here. Temps have been in the 80's this week. Trees are budding out. Probably have a cold snap. When i went to machine shop school in the early 70's we were told that the metric system would be in full place by about 1980. Had to learn booth systems, but metric system has invaded into automotive. Keep 2 sets of tools in shop just in case


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 25, 2018)

I can kinda sorta convert from metric to standard when it comes to small measurements. But Fahrenheit to centigrade -- forget it. But, I think we should convert because centigrade is easier to spell. Haha.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 26, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Around here winters are so mild we may as well call it spring with the odd cold snap.



I'm on the VA/NC line. Couldn't said it better. Last winter was kinda like they used to be.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 26, 2018)

if we arent going to get a decent snow i want spring to come on. however being in the shenandoah valley that could mean snow as late as may. so we will see. i am ready to fish and get vegetable plants in the ground and get the motorcycle out.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Mar 1, 2018)

55° Monday, 63° Tuesday, 61° yesterday. 40° and a Monsoon right now Snow tonight..........
:roll:


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 2, 2018)

I took one of the boats out last Wed when it got up to 75 and sunny. It was a great feeling to be floating down the river again in shorts. I played golf this past Wed and now it's snowing heavy wet flakes today! At least the ground isn't frozen and some of the flowers are coming up so I think we're getting close.


----------

